# Daughter return to HK and tax



## Worriedmother (Aug 29, 2013)

Writing as a worried Mum - hopefully you can advise me so I can adviser daughter.
She worked in Hong Kong in 2000-2005. When she left, she left owing quite a large amount of income tax. Essentially she has never been in a position to pay anything back to the Hong Kong tax department. She is returning to Hong Kong for the first time in 8 years next month to attend a business course.
She has has her passport replaced in the UK so it has a new passport number and has no record of her HK visas etc. It is also a new style UK passport with the chip on it, unlike the one she used when living in Hong Kong. She is convinced that she will be fine to enter and leave as her passport is now different.
I am less than convinced. 
Could someone advise me on what the likely repercussions are for her when she enters and/or leaves Hong Kong next month? Is she right about the change in passport? It has been 8 years after all. 
If, as I suspect, she is likely to be identified and found out, can anyone make any suggestions on what we can do to contact the Hong Kong tax people before she arrives and perhaps come to an arrangement before she enters? I don't have the amount of money available to help pay it all off, and neither does she. But I could help contribute to perhaps an agreed monthly repayment?
Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

If this is a serious post I would suggest she stays at home!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

As a mum myself, I would be worried about an offspring going back to HK knowing she owes a lot in tax returns.
Your daughter may find it worth her while to contact the Tax dept. in HK, and maybe offer to pay a reasonable amount each month until the debt to them is paid off.
My husband still works in HK, and i asked him what he thinks they might do, he reckons HK border control may pick up your daughters name, even though she has a new passport, and question her to do further checks.
Here is the HK tax info site (in English) it might help you to enquire before your daughter goes there.
Inland Revenue Department


----------



## Andy Robertson (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know how the new passport chip works, but I guess it holds all your previous information, such as past passport number, visa's etc. SO I think they will be able to make the link. I would get in touch with the Tax Department, before arriving to ensure no detention at the airport, and discuss monthly payment options. Otherwise talk to a friendly lawyer about what may happen.


----------



## 1morenight1morecity (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the IRD is too smart to let just getting a new passport erase the money they're owed.


----------



## Beckyn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

I would definitely get her to contact HK tax office, checks are done on names and they will have record of the previous visit.


----------

